# Nokia E72 oder Blackberry Bold 9700?



## bf2-zogger (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem aktuellen Smartphone, das folgenden Ansprüchen gerecht wird:
             1) Kalenderfunktion mit Terminplanung und -erinnerung (wenn      möglich wie bei outlook bzw. mögliche synchronisation mit outlook)
             2) Internet über HSDPA u. WLAN sowie unterstützung von Youtube und co sowie Messaging und E-Mail
             3) Mp3-Player 
             4) öffnen von Word,Excel u. PDF-Dokumenten
             5) Qwertz-Tastatur (keine Touchscreen-Tastatur)
             6) Kamera ist mir nicht wichtig

Bei meiner Recherche bin ich dabei auf folgende Modelle gestoßen:

- Nokia E72

- Blackberry Bold 9700

Da ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit Nokia und Blackberry gemacht habe, bitte ich euch um eine Empfehlung. Auch bin ich an Alternativvorschlägen interessiert! Habe mich auch über das Nokia N97 und das HTC Touch Pro 2 informiert, jedoch schrecken mich bei diesen beiden Produkten die Menge an Problemposts ab, die ich beim Nokia N72 und Blackberry noch nicht gefunden habe. 

Danke schonmal für Empfehlungen bzw. Alternativvorschläge 

Euer BF2-Zogger.


----------



## Roadstar (9. Februar 2010)

Nimm das Nokia.Aber E72 wie im Titel und nicht N72.Das hat meine Freundin in champagnier und es ist super. Das Blackberry hat mehr Plastik und der Steuerungsensor ist nicht so genau(wenigstens beim 8520). Dagegen ist der Nokia Cover aus Metall genauso wie die Steuerungstasten und das Handy ist etwas grösser bzw bequemer finde ich. Bei Blackberry muss man auch auf diese ganze Dienste achten,weil einige nur mit Vodafon Vertrag funktionieren(wurde mir so erzählt). Guck dir noch das Nokia N900 ist auch mit Tastatur zum Rausziehen. Hoffe,das hilft dir ein bisschen.


----------



## bf2-zogger (9. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Tip 

Dann hat sich das Blackberry für mich schonmal erledigt!

Ich guck mir mal das N900 an. Ist das besser als das N97?


----------



## Bang0o (9. Februar 2010)

wenn du n technik freak bist und dich mit der materie auskennst, ja
ist halt mehr mini computer, als handie


----------

